# fishing around treasure island/johns pass/tampa bay



## jrjcrf150f (Oct 21, 2010)

Will be in florida for a week starting the 19th. I usually do pretty good on docks with reds and snook and decent trout fishing in other locations. Would like to target other species also do some shark fishing and grouper. Any good areas I should try for? I will have a boat and kayak as well. Are the tarpon around the skyway bridge? also any report on fishing in fort de soto?


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

Tarpon are in the bay ,water is super clear because we have had zero rain.Can't keep snook for another year (lots of people are saying leave them alone for now ,freeze in 2010 killed a ton of them on the gulf side) thats up to you..Trout have been all over the place reds mixed in, here and there.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

johnfl said:


> Can't keep snook for another year


Did they actually vote on this? Last I heard, (4 days ago) there were 4 options on the table for the Gulf and Atlantic coasts. 

Even with all of the dead snook, the last 2 years have been some of the best snook fishing years...


----------



## johnfl (Dec 16, 2009)

No snook on the left side until August 31 , 2012.

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/snook/

I ain't gonna lie , I have been catching snook and big ones @ that , I don't see that the population has been diminished @ all..But I'm no scientist.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

johnfl said:


> I have been catching snook and big ones @ that , I don't see that the population has been diminished @ all..But I'm no scientist.


Roger that...

Thanks for the update.


----------

